# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Festimi i 94 vjetorit të pavarsisë

## Fiori

Zakonisht me 28 nentor, me rastin e festes se pavaresise, komunitetet shqiptare kudo ne Bote mblidhen se bashku ne aktivitete dhe organizime. Kjo feste na jep mundesine te festojme dhe te ndihemi shqiptar midis shqiptareve edhe pse jetojme larg Shqiperise. 

Ne kete teme ju ftoj qe te postoni njoftime ne lidhje me organizimet festive qe do te mbahen per kete pervjetor ne shtetin apo qytetin ku ju jetoni. Jeni te lutur qe te sillni informacion te plote per cdo feste, kush e organizon, dita dhe ora kur do te mbahet, kush jane te ftuarit, sa do te zgjasi, ku mund te blihen biletat dhe sa eshte cmimi i tyre.

Shpresoj qe me keto informacione tu vijme ne ndihme gjithe komuniteteve shqiptare neper Bote.


*Gëzuar Përvjetorin e Pavarsisë,*


Fiori

----------


## tereza

po e filloj une
Me 18 nentor ne Pistoia shoqata kulturore Alba Migrantes organizon nje event me titull Albania vicina e lontana.
Me 26 nentor ne Prato shoqata Alba organizon nje mbremje festive me rastin e festave te nentorit,adresa LABORATORIO DEL TEMPO  Prato
Me 2 dhjetor shoqata interkulturale KULTURA ORGANIZON SHFAQEN E FILMIT SHQIPTAR LETTERE AL VENTO.dO TE JETE I PRANISHEM REGJISORI I FILMIT EDMOND BUDINA

----------


## Genti

FESTA FLAMURIT NE LONDER ME 28 NENTOR...

Party behet ne Edware Road prane stacionit trenit per me shume info kontaktoni mes email apo numrin e telefonit...


Per kenaqesine e te gjitheve ne kete mbremje kemi te ftuar Tingujt e Zemres, nje grup shume i mirenjohur ne Angli, Gjermani, Zvicer, Shqiperi dhe Kosove. Ata kendojne muzike nga te gjitha trevat Shqiptare.

Gjithashtu kemi te ftuar edhe BELLY DANCER e cila do te kerceje disa keng me flamurin Shqiptar. Disa surpriza te tjera do te jene ne dispozicion te pjesemarresve. Si gjithmone hyrja eshte vetem me prenotim, per te prenotuar kontaktoni 079 884 207 63 ose ilirballa@aol.com Biletat prihen tek dera dhe vetem nje numer i caktuar biletash eshte ne dispozicion!

Orari: Dera hapet ne oren 7pm dhe mbremja vazhdon deri nga ora 1. Veshja: Jo Sportiv, sa me bukur me mire  :shkelje syri: 

Nese keni ndonje pyetje apo kerkes ju lutemi mos nguroni te na kontaktoni ne 079 884 207 63 ose ilirballa@aol.com

P.S Mos Harroni hyrja eshte vetem me Guest List

----------


## Agron_ca

Lajmërim: Festa e flamurit në Vankuver, Kanadë më 25.11.2006

Festimi i ditës së flamurit do të organizohet në Vancouver (Surrey), 
me datën 25.11.2006 prej orës 18:30 deri 24:00

tel. 1 (604) 657 8364 dhe 1 (604) 524-9257

Adresa:
Crystal At York
12888 - 80th Avenue, 
Vancouver(Surrey), 
BC Canada V3W 3A8 
Unit 210

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr=...053902&iwloc=A

http://www.yorkbc.com/crystal/crystal.htm

----------


## ATMAN

Çfarë ndodhte në Tiranën e sapoçliruar gjatë muajve nëntor-dhjetor

NGA: Dashnor Kaloçi 

Plot 62 vjet më parë, në paraditen e 28 Nëntorit 1944, komandanti i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare dhe njëkohësisht Kryeministër i qeverisë provizore, gjeneral-kolonel, Enver Hoxha, i shoqëruar nga personalitetet më të larta të qeverisë, Shtabit të Përgjithshëm dhe Kryesisë së Këshillit të Përgjithshëm Nacionalclirimtar, hyri triumfator në Tiranën e çliruar, e cila atë ditë gumëzhinte nga brigadat partizane dhe turma e popullit kureshtarë. Aty nga ora 10:30 e po asaj dite, pasi kaluan në revistë të gjitha brigadat partizane që ndodheshin të rreshtuara në të dyja anët e bulevardit kryesor të Tiranës, u zhvillua ceremonia e ngritjes së flamurit, ku kreut të partizanëve shqiptarë, Enver Hoxhës, iu paraqit forca nga komandanti i Korp-Armatës I, gjeneral-major Dali Ndreu. Më pas, nga tribuna e vendosur përpara hotel "Dajtit", ku kishin zënë vend dhe përfaqësuesit e misioneve aleate të SHBA-së, Anglisë, Bashkimit Sovjetik e Jugosllavisë, u bënë përshëndetjet e rastit nga personalitetet më të larta që ndodheshin aty. I pari e mori fjalën kryetari i Këshillit të Prefekturës së Tiranës, inxh. Lazar Treska dhe pas tij përshëndetën edhe komandanti i Divizionit I (të ngarkuar për çlirimin e Tiranës), gjeneral-major Mehmet Shehu. Në emër të Organizatës së Gruas Antifashiste, përshëndeti shoqja Meriban Keçi (Qesja), ndërsa në emër të Rinisë Antifashiste, foli Jahja Hatibi. Më pas e mori fjalën Presidenti i Këshillit Antifashist Nac-Çl. dr. Omer Nishani dhe, pas tij, në mes brohoritjesh dhe ovacionesh të mëdha që zgjatën për disa minuta, fjala iu dha Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha. Po çfarë tha në fjalën e tij kreu i partizanëve shqiptarë nga tribuna e vendosur para hotel "Dajtit" dhe çndodhte ato ditë të ftohta nëntori në kryeqytetin shqiptar të sapo dalë nga lufta? Të gjitha këto janë pasqyruar qartë në disa gazeta të emërtuara "BULETIN I LUFTËS NACIONALÇLIRIMTARE", që u botuan rregullisht nga forcat partizane, nga data 13 nëntor, deri në ditët e para të dhjetorit 1944. Të cilat, për arsye që tashmë dihen, janë botuar të censuruara nga historiografia e regjimit komunist të para viteve 90. Nga ato buletine, ne kemi përzgjedhur për botim ato të datave 27, 28, 29 dhe 30 nëntor, ku pasqyrohen qartë përgatitjet, aktivitetet dhe ceremonitë që u zhvilluan me rastin e ditës së 28 nëntorit, festës së pavarësisë kombëtare, ku, siç thuhet aty, "koincidon edhe me çlirimin e plotë të Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë". Në buletinin e datës 28 Nëntor, ku është anonçuar me të madhe shkrimi editorial me titull: "Populli shqiptar feston ditën e 28 Nëndorit", i cili zë të gjithë faqen e parë, në mes të tjerash shkruhet: "Feta e flamurit këtë vit ka një ndryshim nga ajo e vitit 1912. Sot e festojmë këtë ditë me një Shqipëri të Lirë me të vërtetë". Ndërsa në buletinin e datës 1 dhjetor 1944, në shkrimin me titull "Shkodra u çlirue", në mes të tjerash shkruhet: "Ditën e dytë të festës sonë kombëtare, 28 Nandor, ndërsa populli shqiptar kremton këtë festë si dy herë të shenjtë, vjen ta plotësojë dhe ti japi ma entuziazëm e madhni historike Çlirimi i Shkodrës. Po këtë fat ka sod populli i Shkodrës. Ushtria e jonë nuk e la këtë popull të festojë në robni këtë ditë të madhe". Jo vetëm kaq, por në të gjitha faqet e atyre buletineve të pas datës 28 nëntor, aty proklamohet me të madhe se: ajo ditë që për shumë vjet ka qenë simbol i Indipendencës Kombëtare, tash e tutje do të jetë edhe dita e çlirimit të Shqipërisë. 


Fjala e Enver Hoxhës më 28 Nëntor 1944

"Populli i Tiranës kremton me entuziazëm të madh ditën e pavarësisë dhe ardhjen e qeverisë së parë demokratike". (Titulli i madh i shkrimit kryesor i buletinit të datës 30 nëntor 1944)

28 Nëndor 1944. Tirana është gdhirë e stolisur me flamure dhe me harqe dafinash. Një lëvizje e madhe populli. Këngë të rinjsh e të rejash gjer në lagjet më të largëta të qytetit. Ska më mitralozë nëpër udhëkryqe, as karabinierë, milicë ose feld-gendarmë që pengojnë popullin të manifestojë ashtu siç dëshiron ay këtë ditë të shënuar. Prefektët dhe kuestorët e fashizmit që bridhnin në ditë të tilla me kobure në dorë për të arrestuar të rinjtë e "rrezikshëm" kanë gjetur vendin që meritonin, ose kanë marrë arratinë. Lufta e popullit triumfoi. Ai është vetë zot në shtëpinë e tij. Bëri shumë sakrifica dhe i fali luftës me mijëra dëshmorë, po siguroi një Shqipëri të lirë, me të vërtetë për vete. Nëntëmbëdhjetë ditë luftë heroike kundër gjermanëve nëpër rrugët dhe shtëpitë e kryeqytetit, janë edhe një herë prova e pavdekur se populli ynë nuk e kupton dot jetën pa liri. Mbi gërmadhat e shtëpive të djegura, në minaret e shembura të xhamive, valojnë flamuret e lirisë; muret e godinave dhe shtyllat e telefonave janë mbushur me parrulla lloj-lloj ku rrëfehet vendosja e popullit për Shqipërinë e lirë demokratike. Nuk janë parulla boshe të kohravet të Ahmet Zogut, të Mustafa Krujës dhe të Mehdi Frashërit; po janë parullat e shkruar me gjakun e tre vjetëve luftë. Akoma nuk ka ardhur koha për zhvillimin e manifestimeve, por rrugët e kryeqytetit janë të mbushura me njerëz. Populli ska nge të pyesë për orar. Ai do të festojë. Ai do të gëzojë pas kaq vjetësh tiranie. Të festojë 28 Nëndorin e tij që koincidoi me çlirimin historik të Kryeqytetit. Të festojë ardhjen e Qeverisë Demokratike të Shqipërisë që ishte fjala e fundit e çdo dëshmori. Kureshtja është e madhe. Populli i ka njohur në luftë dhe në punë udhëheqësit e tij; tashti do të njohë fare afër, do të shikojë në fytyrat e tyre guximin dhe zgjuarsinë me të cilën ata e udhëhoqën atë popull drejt fitores. Norën 7.30 popullata, delegatët e Këshillit të Prefekturës Tiranës, të Ushtrisë, të Rinisë dhe të Gruas antifashiste, adzistuan në faltoret ku u bënë lutje dhe te-deum-e për popullin shqiptar, për çlirimin e Shqipërisë, për kujtimin e dëshmorëve, për Ushtrinë N. ÇL dhe komandantin e saj të Përgjithshëm, për qeverinë demokratike. Që andej, turma e pambaruar në mes këngësh dhe brohoritjesh të pareshtura drejtohen përpara Hotel Dajtit. Në krye janë pionierët e lagjeve me flamuj kuq e zi nëpër duar. Hymnet buçitnin, ata himne që lindën në mal dhe që u kënduan në sulme fitimtare kundër armikut dhe tradhtarëve. Në mes të kësaj atmosfere gazmore ndihej zhurma e aeroplanëve anglo-amerikanë që nga fundi i bregoreve fluturojnë mbi bulevard, tunjur fare poshtë për ti sjellë popullit shqiptar në Tiranën e çliruar përshëndetjet e popullit anglez e amerikan. Manifesteve aleate që binin mbi popull, qytetarët u përgjigjeshin me thirrjen: "Rrofshin aleatët" Përpara Hotel Dajtit, ngrihet tribuna e madhe e veshur kuq e zi dhe e stolisur me dafina duke pasur në mes një shqiponjë të madhe. Në të dyja anët valojnë nëpër shtylla të larta bashkë me flamurin tonë flamujt e aleatëve tanë të mëdhenj si dhe ai i popujve të Jugosllavisë. Ky bashkim flamujsh që zbukuron tribunën shpreh për herën e parë në Tiranën tonë të çliruar, aliancën dhe vëllazërimin e popujve në luftën kundër bishës fashiste. Në tribunë sytë drejtohen me etje, shihen nënat e dëshmorëve të veshur me të zeza, Fytyrat e tyre shprehin thellësinë e ndjenjave të nënave tona, që me kaq krenari ndihmuan në këtë luftë legjendare. Njëra nuk i mban dot lotët kur dëgjon Rininë të këndojë përpara saj këngën e Qemalit. Manë tjetër të tribunës qendrore kleri dhe delegatët e organizatave të ndryshme. Midis tyre shquhen misionet e aleatëve angleze, amerikane, sovjetike, jugosllave si dhe delegatët e gruas antifashiste Jugosllave. Në orën 10.30 dëgjohen zbrazjet e para të topave që lajmërojnë ardhjen e Qeverisë. Që prej rrugës 28 Nëndor e gjer para Bashkisë dhe sheshit të Ministrive, turma e popullit shpërthen në brohoritje. Partizanët e disiplinës vihen në lëvizje për ta mbajtur rregullin. Në sheshin Skënderbej dhe gjatë bulevardit të math, në të dyja anët populli nuk mban dot gëzimin. Pëshpëritje, fjalë, britma; erdhi Qeveria! Erdhi Komandanti! Dhe ja duken nga larg, në mes të pallateve ministerialë, Kryeministri i Qeverisë së parë demokratike, Kryetari i Këshillit Antifashist, anëtarët e Qeverisë dhe të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, që po vijnë më këmbë duke përshëndetur më të djathtë dhe më të mëngjër, popullin që ka shpërthyer në duartrokitje frenetike. Entuziazmi ka arritur kulmin. Komandanti i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë së kaq fitoreve është përpara popullit të tij të dashur që po e mbulon me lule dhe lavdi. Një pionier i dorëzon një tufë me lule Komandantit. Komandanti buzëqesh dhe duke iu përgjegjur përshëndetjes së pionierit, e përqafon me dashurinë e Vëllait të popullit. Në të katër anët ushtojnë unanime thirrjet e turmës: "ENVER HOXHA, ENVER HOXHA, Rroftë Komandanti i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë N-ÇL, Rroftë Kryeministri i Qeverisë së Parë të popullit"! Ushtojnë thirrjet ashtu siç ushtojnë gazi i tërë një populli që kremton ditën më të madhe të tij në Tiranën e çliruar me gjak, në Tiranën e Vojos e të Qemalit, aty ku është koka dhe zemra e Shqipërisë. Në këtë kohë ngrihet flamuri kombëtar në mes brohoritjeve të reja të popullit dhe të hymnit të lojtur nga banda dhe të kënduar njëkohësisht nga rinia dhe nga populli. Komandanti i Përgjithshëm me anëtarët e Shtabit e të Qeverisë, marrin qëndrim nderimi përpara flamurit. Nëpër popull, shihen fytyra njerëzish që nuk i mbajnë dot lotët nga mallëngjimi. Menjëherë mbas ceremonisë së ngritjes së flamurit, Komandanti i Përgjithshëm, Shtabi dhe Qeveria kalojnë në revistë ushtrinë që çliroi Tiranën. Në mes të brohoritjeve të popullit Komandanti i Korparmatës I, Gjeneral-major, Dali Ndreu, paraqit forcën. Pastaj Komandanti, Shtabi dhe Qeveria kthehen për të marrë vend në tribunë. Dukja e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm në tribunë dha shkak për brohoritje të reja të mëdha. Kryetari i Këshillit të Prefekturës së Tiranës, inxh. Lazar Treska, mori fjalën, përmendi të kaluarën e zezë të popullit shqiptar, vuri në dukje se në sajë të luftës nacional-çlirimtare populli i Tiranës dhe gjithë populli shqiptar kremton ditën e 28 Nëndorit të lirë dhe i sigurt. Ai përshëndeti në emër të popullit të Tiranë Qeverinë e Parë Demokratike. Pas Kryetarit të Këshillit, foli Gjeneral-Major Mehmet Shehu, i cili përshëndeti popullin nemër të Ushtrisë që çliroi Tiranën. Përmendi grushtet që i dha armikut Ushtria jonë në Tiranë, "Ushtria Nacionalçlirimtare" tha Gjeneral-Major Mehmet Shehu-siguronim popullin e saj se Shqipëria nuk do të bëhet më gërmadhë dhe plaçkë gjakatarësh". Dhe e përfundoi fjalën duke thirrur: "Rroftë Flamuri Kombëtar", fjala e tij u prit me duartrokitje të vazhdueshme me "Rroftë Ushtrija Nacional-Çlirimtare". Pas këtij e mori fjalën shoqja Meriban Keçi, nemër të Organizatës së Gruas Antifashiste të Tiranës. Përshëndeti ushtrinë N-Çl, Qeverinë demokratike dhe siguroi se Gruaja anti-fashiste shqiptare që dijti ti japë kontributin e saj luftës sonë, do të vazhdojë ti japë kontributin e saj akoma e më tepër për rindërtimin e Shqipërisë Demokratike. Nemër të Rinisë Antifashiste të Tiranës, foli, Jahja Hatibi, i cili me një entuziazëm të gjallë, shprehu vullnetin e Rinisë anti-fashiste të Tiranës që ka qenë një nga më të parat në luftën çlirimtare dhe siguroi se kjo Rini do të mbrojë me çdo kusht pushtetin popullor të vendosur me gjak e sakrifica dhe se Rinija e Tiranës do ti shkrijë të gjitha energjitë e sajë për rindërtimin e atdheut. Pas këtij e mori fjalën Presidenti i Këshillit antifashist N.Çl. Dr. Omer Nishani, në mes brohoritjeve dhe duartrokitjeve të popullit që thërriste: "Rroftë Këshilli Antifashist" 

Fjala e dr. Omer Nishanit

Të dashur bashkatdhetarë. Dita e sotme ka një rëndësi të madhe historike për vendin tonë sepse si sot 32 vjet më parë u ngrit në Vlorë, Flamuri i kuq me shkabën dykrenore si simbol i indipendencës sonë nacionale. Sot populli shqiptar është ndërgjegjes i detyrave të tij dhe i të drejtave të tij që i fitoi me luftë. Sot është ay që e ka fuqinë, është ay që sundon. Ay me luftën tij, me gjakun e tij vuri themelet e Shqipërisë Demokratike ku do të kenë të drejta të barabarta të gjithë qytetarët. Dita e sotme po festohet në një kohë kur e gjithë Shqipëria është ngritur në këmbë, duke kujtuar një luftë që i ka kushtuar popullit tonë trim me qindra e mijëra dëshmorë dhe mjerimet svanë kot. Lufta Nacional-Çlirimtare u fitua dhe Shqipëria është në vëngjillën e çlirimit. Kjo luftë e ngriti lart prestizhin e popullit shqiptar dhe të Shqipërisë ndaj Aliatëve tanë të mëdhenj dhe ndaj gjithë popujve liridashës. Ushtrija jonë partizane dhe vullnetare i çliroi vetë pa asnjë ndihmë të jashtme të gjitha krahinat e vendit tonë dhe nuk u përkul përpara okupatorëve, as përpara dëborës, shiut e breshrit, siç u tregua e zonjë ta çlirojë Shqipërinë tonë të dashur nga fashizmi barbar, ashtu do të jetë e zonja të mbrojë edhe kufijtë e saj. Rroftë Flamuri Kombëtar! Rroftë Shqipëria demokratike! Rroftë Ushtria jonë heroike! Rrofshin aleatët tanë të mëdhenj, Anglia, Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. Rroftë Jugosllavia e re! 

Fjala e Gjeneral-kolonel Enver Hoxha

Popull Shqiptar. Në një ditë të shënuar si kjo, më 1912, pas aqë kohë robërije, lindi Shqipërija indipendente. Kur vendi ynë kërcënohej nga të katër anët nga armiqtë e jashtëm, kur për popullin tonë po farkëtoheshin zinxhirë të rinj robërije, Plaku Ismail Qemali me një grusht trima patriotë ngriti lart flamurin e Lirisë në Vlorë dhe populli shqiptar mori frymë. Në duallëm fitimtar, por vala të egra kaluan mbi popullin tonë të mjeruar, ay flamur i lirisë u muar nëpër këmbë, u shpërdorua, u bë leckë tregu prej njerëzve të regjimit të kaluar. Ay shërbente për të mbuluar turpet e hajdutllëqet që bëheshin në kurriz të popullit tonë. Por ay ishte flamur i regjimit të satrapëve. Flamuri i popullit, flamuri i Ismail Qemalit qëndronte i panjollosur në shpirtrat e patriotëve shqiptarë, dhe ay flamur u ngrit lart u mbajt në duart e çelikta të luftëtarëve të popullit dhe kaloi mes për mesa rrebeshesh dhe fortunash i pathyer, i papërkulur, simbol i lirisë dhe indipendencës. Pas kaq luftërash heroike kundër fashizmit, Flamuri i Kuq i Vlorës i lyer me gjakun e heronjve të popullit të rënë në këtë luftë antifashiste, valon sot krenar në qiellin e Shqipërisë së Lirë. Pesë vjet kanë kaluar nga robëria e rëndë e fashiste, pesë herë nëpër rrugët e qyteteve të Shqipërisë, në çdo Njëzete tetë Nëndor është derdhur gjak i bijve heroikë që përlesheshin me bajonetat e okupatorit e të tradhtarëve. Dita e flamurit u bë dy herë ditë e shenjtë, dita e çlirimit dhe e bashkimit të popullit shqiptar. Më 7 prill të 1939-ës, na pllakosi robërija, një robëri i rëndë, na shkeli fashizmi armiku më i madh i ynë dhe i njerëzimit. Armiqtë ishin të fortë e dinakë,a ta përdorën terror e demagogji, ata vunë të gjitha forcat për ta shuar rezistencën tonë. Tradhtarët e vendit tonë Mustafa Kruja, Mehdi Frashëri, Ali Këlcyra, Midhat Frashëri, Abaz Kupi, Shefqet Vërlaci e gjith kusilingët e tjerë, përdorën çdo taktikë për të përçarë popullin tonë, demagogjia e tyre ishte e fortë dhe një pjesë prej këtyre banditëve, vegla të verbnëra dhe të përhershme të armiqve të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm. Organizata e Ballit Kombëtar, Legaliteti dhe gjithë të tjera organizata terroriste, u bënë arma e mprehtë e okupatorëve dhe ato me një egërsi të jashtëzakonshme u vërsulën tok me gjermanët mbi popullin, dhe vranë e prenë në masë njerëz të pafajshëm, gra e pleq e kalamaj, e grabitën e çnderuan. 




Ndërsa në bulevarde parakalohej, Divizioni i Mbrojtjes kishte nisur "gjuetinë" 


Ana tjetër e medaljes së "Çlirimit": arrestime, pushkatime dhe sekuestrime 


Në ditët e fundit të nëntorit të vitit 1944, situata në kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë, Tiranë, nuk ishte vetëm ajo që paraqitej nga partizanët në buletinet e luftës. Ndërsa brigada të tëra partizanësh parakalonin në bulevardin kryesor të Tiranës, duke qëndruar: për nder armë përpara Komandantit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare dhe Kryeministrit të qeverisë provizore, gjeneral-kolonel, Enver Hoxhës, i cili së bashku me krerët kryesorë komunistë të luftës partizane kishin zënë vend në një tribunë të ngritur pala hotel "Dajtit", Divizioni i Mbrojtjes së Popullit, (i sapokrijuar) vazhdonte arrestimet, burgosjet dhe sekuestrimet, ndaj të gjithë atyre personave që komunistët i konsideronin kundërshtarë të tyre politik. Kështu, më datën 28 nëntor 1944, të gjithë të burgosurit politikë (nacionalistë, antikomunistë, zogistë dhe ballistë) që mbaheshin prej afro një muaji në një kazermë të braktisur në malin e Dajtit, të shoqëruar nga forca të shumta partizane, u sollën në kryeqytet dhe u "sistemuan" në Burgun e Vjetër të Tiranës (sot "Mine Peza") dhe disa burgje të tjera të improvizuara. Midis të burgosurve ndodheshin edhe dy djem të rinj, Aleksandër Prosi dhe Prokop Mima (dy aktorët e mëvonshëm të Teatrit Popullor dhe Kinematografisë shqiptare, Artistë të Popullit) të cilët kishin aderuar në radhët e organizatës së rinisë nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar në Qarkorin e Tiranës. Burgu i Vjetër ku u "sistemuan" ata, u popullua së tepërmi ato ditë nëntori dhe fillimit të dhjetorit 1944, pasi përveç të burgosurve politikë që u zbritën nga mali i Dajtit, aty përfunduan edhe me dhjetëra ish-funksionarë e politikanë të lartë të qeverive shqiptare si: ministra, deputetë, regjentë, prefektë, kryetarë bashkish, ushtarakë, gazetarë etj., që kishin shërbyer në poste të ndryshme që nga qeveria e Ismail Qemalit, e deri tek ajo e ditëve të fundit nën pushtimin gjerman, të Ibrahim bej Biçakut. Banesat dhe vilat e tyre luksoze u uzurpuan dhe u sekuestruan nga krerët më të lartë të PKSH-së dhe Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare të Enver Hoxhës, të cilët së bashku me familjet e tyre banuan aty të qetë deri në fillimin e viteve 90. 


Nëpërmjet Buletinit të Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare u njoftua 28-ta si dita e çlirimit 


"28 Nëndori i Indipendencës, konicidon me festën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë" 


Në buletinet e Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare, të cilat filluan të botoheshin rregullisht në Tiranë si gazetë, (me dy faqe) që nga data 13 nëntor 1944, e në vazhdim deri në muajin dhjetor, kur qeveria komuniste e Enver Hoxhës nxori gazetën "Bashkimi", janë pasqyruar më së miri të gjitha aktivitetet e atyre ditëve, që u organizuan nga partizanët e sapo zbritur nga malet. Përveç aktiviteteve të ndryshme, në ato buletine janë pasqyruar edhe: urdhra dite të Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha, konferenca e tij për shtyp e dhënë për gazetarët e huaj në hotel "Dajti", komunikata e lajmërime, parakalimi i madh në bulevardin kryesor të Tiranës më 28 Nëntor, njoftime të ndryshme, lajme nga vendi dhe bota, shkrime për çlirimin e Tiranës dhe qyteteve të tjera, përshëndetje të udhëheqësve të shteteve të ndryshme si SHBA-ja, Anglia, Bashkimi Sovjetik, Jugosllavia etj. Ajo që të bie në sy në "Buletini i Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare" të datës 27 nëntor 1944, është dhe programi i datës 28 Nëntor, ku në pikën 15 shkruhet qartë se 28 Nëntori është dita e çlirimit të Shqipërisë. Këtë program po e japim të plotë më poshtë, jo për të pretenduar se Shqipëria është çliruar më 28 Nëntor 1944, (pasi kjo nuk ka shumë rëndësi), por për të hedhur dritë mbi faktin, se: 28 Nëntorin e vitit 1944, komunistët e Enver Hoxhës e konsideruan edhe ditën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë. 


Programi për kremtimin e 28 Nëntorit 


Ora 7:30- 1. Tedeum në Faltore

Ora 8:00 2. Gjithë populli mblidhet në sheshin "Skënderbej"

3. Arritja e Qeverisë.

4. Ngritja e Flamurit në tribunën e posaçme para hotel

"Dajtit"

5. Revistë e ushtrisë çlirimtare të Tiranës

6. Marrin vendet e caktuara në tribunë Qeveria, Shtabi

i Përgjithshëm, Përfaqësuesit e Kryesisë së Këshillit të Përgjithshëm Nacionalçlirimtar, Përfaqësuesit 

e Këshillit të Frontit, përfaqësuesit e misioneve 

ushtarake në Shqipëri, të Ingliterës, Bashkimit Sovjetik, Amerikës, Jugosllavisë, Përfaqësuesit e Komuniteteve fetare, Sekretari i BRASH-it dhe të BGASH Kryesitë e Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar të 

Qarkut dhe gjithë qytetit të Tiranës

7. Fjalimet në tribuna

8. Parakalimi i Ushtrisë


PASDREKE 


Ora 15:00- 9. Populli mblidhet në sheshin "Skënderbej"

10. Çelja e përmendores së dëshmorëve të rënë për lirinë

e Atdheut

11. Fjalime përpara përmendores

12. Argëtime popullore; demonstracione, këngë valle etj


PASDARKE 


Ora 20:00- 13. Në Kinema "Kosova" shfaqet drama "Partizanët" nga rinia Antifashiste e Tiranës. Shfaqja do të transmetohet 

edhe me anën e Radio Tiranës. Ajo do të luhet

disa net me radhë për popullin, ushtrinë, organizatat antifashiste etj. Biletat gratis i shpërndan 

Rinia Antifashiste e Qytetit të Tiranës 

14. Manifestime nëpër rrugë. Qarkullimi është i lirë për 

gjithë natën

15. Festimi i ditës së madhe të 28 Nëndorit që përkujton

Fitimin e Indipendencës Kombëtare më 1912-ën dhe që 

sivjet koincidon me festën e çlirimit të Tiranës dhe

gjithë Shqipërisë do të vazhdojë për tri ditë 


V.O. - Janë të lutur të gjithë manifestuesit, me rregullin më të madh tu binden urdhrave të partizanëve të disiplinës dhe të zënë menjëherë vendet e caktuara. 

Populli, pionierët, rinia, gruaja, do të kenë vendet e tyre

27 Nëndor 1944


NGA GAZETA SHQIP

----------


## ATMAN

NGA: Ermal Kuka

Prishtina do të përjetojë në mënyrë të veçantë "Ditën e Flamurit", duke mbledhur në Prishtinë të ashtuquajturën "përfaqësuese mbarëkombëtare". Disa nga futbollistët më të shquar të përfaqësueses shqiptare të futbollit, por edhe Njazi Kuqi që luan për Finlandën, Artim Shaqiri për Maqedoninë apo edhe Besjan Idrizaj, talenti që luan për Austrinë, do të jenë të mbledhur në këtë datë të veçantë për tu vënë përballë seleksionim të Kosovës, të drejtuar nga trajneri Edmond Rugova. Normalisht, bëhet fjalë për një spektakël për të promovuar vlerat e futbollistëve shqiptarë ngado që janë, një iniciativë për tu përshëndetur kjo e Federatës së Futbollit Kosovar (FFK). Ide e cila është përmendur shumë herë edhe në Shqipëri, por fatkeqësisht pa gjetur asnjëherë zbatim.

Trajneri Rugova dhe drejtuesit e FFK-së kanë kontaktuar personalisht me të gjithë lojtarët e ftuar në këtë eveniment festiv duke marrë përgjigje pozitive nga të gjithë ata që nuk kanë pasur impenjime me skuadrat e tyre në këtë datë. Nga përfaqësuesja shqiptare kanë konfirmuar deri tani pjesëmarrjen e tyre emra si: Armend Dallku, Debatik Curri, Besnik Hasi dhe Klodian Duro. Konfirmimi ka ardhur edhe nga sulmuesi Milaim Rama, i cili është aktivizuar me Kombëtaren e Zvicrës, mesfushori Artim Shaqiri që luan për Maqedoninë, Njazi Kuqi që luan për Finlandën, apo edhe Besjan Idrizaj, futbollisti i Liverpulit që luan me ekipin e moshave të Austrisë. Të gjithë shqiptarë me një qëllim, të festojnë "Ditën e Flamurit" para sportdashësve të shumtë në Prishtinë. Në listën e hartuar për këtë ndeshje, ishin përfshirë fillimisht edhe emrat e Igli Tares dhe Valon Behramit. Por dëmtimi i këtij të dytit ka prishur paksa planet, pasi ekipi i Lacios është shprehur kundër aktivizimit të tyre, për sa kohë që nuk është një datë zyrtare ndeshjesh ndërkombëtare. Ndërkohë, priten konfirmime për këtë ndeshje nga shumë emra të tjerë mes të cilëve Ardian Gashi, Mehmet Dragusha dhe portieri me origjinë kosovare i Beshiktashit, Ramazan Kurshumlu. Ndërkohë, për arsye të impenjimeve të tyre me klubet përkatëse, nuk do të munden të paraqiten para publikut të zjarrtë kosovar Lorik Cana, Përparim Hatemaj, Arian Beqaj, Besart Berisha dhe Shefki Kuqi. Të gjithë këta futbollistë nuk kanë mundur tu shmangen impenjimeve me klubet dhe pavarësisht dëshirës së madhe, nuk do të zbresin në fushë në radhët e "përfaqësueses mbarëkombëtare". 

"Djemtë kanë qenë entuziastë për këtë ndeshje, sidomos ata që luajnë jashtë Kosovës. Shumica e tyre janë shprehur të gatshëm të vijnë dhe shpresoj se ata që kanë mbetur do ta bëjnë këtë gjatë ditëve në vazhdim. Në kontaktet me ta, kam fituar bindjen se meritojnë çdo respekt të mundshëm", ka deklaruar Rugova për mediat, duke lënë të kuptohet se edhe "të huajt" do të mirëpriten në Prishtinë për këtë festë të madhe shqiptare, pavarësisht fanellës me të cilën luajnë në arenën ndërkombëtare. 

Kjo nuk është hera e parë që në Prishtinë organizohen manifestime të tilla festive me futbollistët shqiptarë. Në 6 shtator të vitit 2002, stadiumi i Prishtinës ka pritur ndeshjen historike Kosovë-Shqipëri, ku rezultati 0-1 ka qenë thjesht një statistikë e kotë përballë festës që është përjetuar atë natë të paharrueshme në kryeqendrën e Kosovës. Ndeshja do të kujtohet për debutimin e Canës në radhët e përfaqësueses shqiptare, por edhe të Mehmet Dragushës, i aktivizuar me përfaqësuesen kosovare në këtë takim. Ndërkohë, ajo ka qenë edhe ndeshja e fundit e sulmuesit kosovar, Ardian Kozniku, i cili me fanellën e Kroacisë ka arritur të fitojë vendin e tretë në Botërorin e vitit 1998. Nëse Kosova ka shprehur gjithmonë gatishmërinë të organizojë ndeshje të tilla, FSHF nuk ka arritur ende të organizojë takime festive të këtij niveli, edhe pse mundësitë janë shfaqur shpesh në vitet e fundit. 







Gazeta Shqip

----------


## kleoparta

Aktivitetet ne Prishtine nga USSH [Unioni i Studentve Shqiptar]
Me rastin e festes më të madhe të Shqiptareve USSH-ja ka bër një ftesë studentve te Tiranës dhe Maqedonis per një vizitë ne Prishtin.Me rastin e pritjes së kolegëve nga Shqiperia kemi bër një pregaditje mjaft modeste dhe shpresoj që do të ndahen te ndahen mjaft te kanaqur sepse tek e fundja jemi studenta ne mundesit tona sepse per kete raste nuk kimi pasur perkraje nga Dekanati gje qe eshte dashur qe me mundesit tona personale te festojm kete feste bashk me koleget shqiptare.Shpresoj qe do kalojm per mrekulli kete feste se bashku ashtu si duhet ta bejn gjithe shqiptaret ku do qe ndodhen 
       Pra urime 28 NENTORI te gjith shqiptareve 


        ps.KLEOPARTA

----------


## Studenti-Te

Sot me date 25 Nentor 2006 nga Struga deri ne Shkup- kaloi Skenderbeu  Ne kercove nuk ndaloi as ne Gostivar ndersa mijra qytetar te Tetoves e priten ne menyre solemne duke bertitur Skenderbe je i Joni, Besa bese Besen ta kam dhane per Skenderbeun jeten du me dhane, ishin keto fjale qe ulurisen nga te rijet e gjith vendeve shqiptare ne Maqedoni.

----------


## FJORIN

Gezuar te  gjitheve Shqiperi,Kosove,Maqedoni,Mal te zi dhe gjithe andej ne diaspore

----------


## bessycool

Urime te gjith Shqiptarve kudo qe gjinden festen e *28 Nentorit* 
ishalla 28 nentorin tjeter e festoim me Kosoven e pavarur.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ne rradhe te pare Gezuar te gjitheve 28 Nentorin dhe inshallah vitin tjeter e festojme me Kosoven e Pavarur !

Si te gjithe komunitetet shqiptare anembane botes edhe ne Zelanden e Re komuniteti shqiptar u mblodh te festoje Diten e Flamurit. Moren pjese pothuajse te gjithe shqiptaret e vjeter e te rinj qe banojne ketu. Secila familje kishte sjelle me vete gatime tradicionale dhe vertet te dukej sikur ishe ne toke shqiptare. Kercyem dhe kenduam deri ne oret e para te mengjesit. 

Desha te shtoj qe kesaj rradhe ne festimin e 28 Nentorit ishte i pranishem per here te pare edhe Richard Kulla qe mbeti pa fjale nga ajo qe perjetoi. 

Po ashtu ne kujtim te kesaj dite te shenuar une ndertova nje balone te madhe tabake me flamurin shqiptar e cila i permalloi te vjetrit dhe i cuditi femijet  :buzeqeshje: 

per me teper linket ne vazhdim 

[youtube]7KWu_IbfLcY[/youtube]

[youtube]SobRWPoI-18[/youtube]

[youtube]-VyytoR90HU[/youtube]

[youtube]B2OYJU1bqj0[/youtube]

[youtube]bqvLZvdX6PE[/youtube]

----------


## ATMAN

Flamuri harrohet në Holandë, e sjell UEFA

Altin Latifi 	




Post ndeshja mes Shqipërisë dhe Holandës, luajtur më 11 tetor në"Amsterdam Arena", ka patur një prapaskenë sa komike, aq edhe tragjike në të njëjtën kohë. Duke mos qenë shumë në terezi pas humbjes së pësuar ndaj skuadrës së Marko Van Basten, njerëzit e Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit kishin harruar në Holandë flamurin shqiptar. Bëhet fjalë për flamurin që varet zakonisht në stadium dhe që atë natë ishte në "Amsterdam Arena", në krah të atij vendas, ashtu siç edhe e kërkon rregullorja e UEFA-s. Shqipja dykrenare është valëvitur për më shumë se 90 minuta në impiantin supermodern të kryeqytetit holandez, por pas përfundimit të takimit, askush nuk është kujtuar ta marrë me vete. Ai ka qëndruar aty dhe nga delegacioni shqiptar të gjithë kishin harruar vse simboli i vendit duhej të ishte futur në avion bashkë me sendet e tjera. Ngjarja është marrë vesh vetëm dje, kur në Federatën Shqiptare të Futbollit ka ardhur një pako e dërguar nga UEFA. Në të nuk kishte asnjë letër apo para, por ishte pikërisht simboli i shqiptarëve, flamuri kuqezi i cili pas përfundimit të ndeshjes kundër tulipanëve, ishte harruar në stadium dhe askush nga delegacioni shqiptar nuk ishte kujtuar ta merrte. Këtë e kanë bërë vetë zyrtarët e UEFA-s, të cilët pasi kanë bërë inspektimet e fundit, kanë marrë vesh edhe që ishte një "send" që duhej dërguar drejt Shqipërisë, flamuri që qëndronte i varur në majë të "Amsterdam Arenës".
Pakoja
Pas gati dy muajsh, dje UEFA ka dërguar në Shqipëri flamurin kuqezi, me një pako adresuar Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit. Pas përfundimit të takimit kundër Holandës, delegacioni shqiptar që ishte në Amsterdam nuk u kujtua ta hiqte prej mureve të stadiumit (natyrisht me bashkëpunimin e punonjësve të stadiumit), ashtu siç edhe e përmban rregullorja e UEFA-s. Në bazë të kësaj rregulloreje, gjatë zhvillimit të një ndeshjeje ndërkombëtare, në stadium qëndrojnë dy flamuj, ai i vendasve dhe ai i skuadrës mike. Madje, në rast se flamuri mik preket, skuadra mund të ndërpresë edhe ndeshjen, siç ndodhi në takimin e Shpresave, Greqi-Shqipëri të marsit 2005, kur pasi u gris flamuri kuqezi në stadiumin "Neo Smirni" të Athinës, ekipi shqiptar braktisi fushën. Gjithsesi, nga Amsterdami janë larguar të gjithë si pa të keq dhe për të sjellë në Shqipëri flamurin kuqezi, kanë menduar vetë zyrtarët e UEFA-s, që me anë të një pakoje, kanë rikthyer "plaçkën" e humbur të Federatës Shqiptare.
Reagimi
Pavarësisht se në Holandë ishte harruar simboli kombëtar, një gjë e tillë nuk duket se ka shqetësuar shumë njerëzit në Federatë, sipas të cilëve kjo nuk është hera e parë që ndodh. Sipas zëdhënësit për shtyp të FSHF-së, Lysien Nurishmi, flamuri që erdhi dje nga UEFA në adresë të Federatës Shqiptare, ishte harruar pas ndeshjes për shkak se i gjithë delegacioni ishte larguar nxitimthi nga kryeqyteti holandez. "Ikëm të gjithë shpejt e shpejt në mëngjes dhe askush nuk u kujtua ta merrte. Megjithatë kjo ka ndodhur edhe herë të tjera, por na e ka sjellë gjithnjë UEFA", deklaroi zëdhënësi për shtyp i FSHF-së.

----------


## Foleja_

*Leter drejtuar Ismail Qemal bej Vlores*

Nga Dr.Përparim Kabo


I nderuar burrë fisnik, sot bëhen plot 94 vite nga ajo ditë kur hirësia Juaj ngriti flamurin e pavarësisë dhe 28 Nëntori i 1912. Kjo ngjarje epokale na mbledh sërish këtu, në këtë shesh që quhet “Sheshi i flamurit”.
Të gjithë, njerëz të thjeshtë dhe atdhetarë, populli i mrekullueshëm i Vlorës, dijetarë dhe historianë, përkulen me veneracion përpara kësaj date dhe kësaj ngjarjeje kulmore.
Por është fatkeqësi që njerëzit nuk denjojnë që të vënë në dritaret dhe ballkonet e banesave flamurin kombëtar. Duket sikur i bezdis një gjest i tillë. Janë gati të vënë flamurin e Bashkimit Evropian dhe SHBA-së,… … janë gati që në rrobat që veshin të kenë të stamposur për arsye komerciale kurrfarë figurinash, por jo shenja kuptimplote të identitetit.
Sot bëhen plot 94 vite nga ajo ditë historike, kur Ju hirësi, si intelektual dhe demokrat, si luftëtar i shquar i pavarësisë kombëtare, Ju, si i pari Kryeminsitër i Shqipërisë së pavarur, Ismail bej Vlora, ngritët flamurin kombëtar të pavarësisë, pas 500 vjet robëri.
Ishte i njëjti flamur ai i Skëndërbeut dhe e njëjta ditë e muaj kur heroi ynë kombëtar e kishte ngritur flamurin në Krujë.
Por, i nderuar Ismail Bej, më duhet të të them se prej vitesh ka nga ata “politikan” që më së shumti vijnë për t’u mburrur tek ai shesh dhe në klimën e asaj ngjarje. Bile, nuk turpërohen kur në 90-të vjetorin e ditës së Flamurit, 4 vite të shkuara, nuk gjetën dot të holla për ceremoninë zyrtare dhe zgjodhën si sponsor gjeneral një kompani të huaj. Shqiptarët e tu të dashur kanë mbetur xhep shpuar dhe varfëria ua ka ulur dinjitetin prej zori. Por politikanët ama janë trashur dhe majmur, sepse ka shumë syresh që marrin rrogë dhe bonus edhe tek kjo kompani dhe shumë bijëza të tjera të këtij lloji dhe origjine.
I nderuar “Plaku i Vlorës”, Ju e donit Shqipërinë më shumë se çdo gjë, ndaj kur vdiqët jua latë atë amanet bijëve, sepse siç ju thatë: “pasuri nuk bëtë”. Dhe s’kishte se si ndodhte ndryshe, pasi pasuria në kurriz të atdheut është varfërimi i tij, dhe një atdhe i varfër është i prapambetur, është i penguar në udhën e tij, ndaj edhe përbuzet, shpërfillet dhe nënçmohet.
A të kujtohet Ismail bej se si u soll Pashko Vasa Shkodrani, babai i “fesë së shqiptarizmit”, me dhëndrin e tij. Atëherë ai ishte Emir i Libanit.
Dhëndri e turpëroi në disa punë të pista me ryshfete dhe burri me namuz dhe nder shqiptari e dënoi, duke e përzënë nga Bejruti dhe me ndëshkimin për të mos e takuar më kurrë deri sa vdiq. Ah, sa kohë të largëta, sa virtyte të bukura, por tashmë të braktisura.
Presidenti që kemi sot Ismail Bej, është nga profesioni ushtarak në pension.
E filluam me ty në 1912 i nderuar, që ishe civil dhe diplomat dhe tani në vitin 2006 e kemi të parin e vendit ish-ushtarak, sa që edhe kur ecën, edhe ku përshëndet, nuk harron të bëjë adetin prej ish-gjenerali.
Kohët e fundit i nderuar Ismail bej, doli në dritë të diellit se nipërit e tij kishin një problem me administratën shtetërore për shkak të një linje private fluturimi, që i ka ca para borxh shtetit. Por morëm vesh që edhe Presidenti ynë kishte udhëtuar në të shumtën e rasteve vetëm me këtë linjë, sepse ajo paskësh dhënë tarifa të ulëta. Ndërsa kryesekretari i presidentit dërgonte letër zyrtare që të zhbllokohet aktiviteti i kësaj kompanie, pasi i është rënë në qafë pa të drejtë.
E di që do të ndihesh keq i nderuar zoti Kryeministër i të parës qeveri shqiptare pas pesë shekuj robëri nën perandorinë osmane, por Shqipëria që ju bëtë, disave sot ju duket se daton ditën kur ata vijnë në pushtet dhe topat e historisë i zëvendësojnë me topat e ceremonisë së tyre presidenciale.
I nderuar Ismail bej, Ju ishit një intelektual i shquar, sepse njihnit historinë e kombit dhe të vendit si rallëkush, ndaj ditët të vepronit me simbolikën e datave. E kujtuat edhe 28 nëntorin e Skënderbeut në Krujë. Por ç’të bëjmë ne tani. Sivjet trimi kishte 600-vjetorin e lindjes dhe për këtë rast të përkortë, u mblodhën njerëz të letrave dhe historisë, të arkivave dhe të shkencës, që të kuvendonin.
Ishte një sofër e bollshme, ku u shtruan për t’u përballur me dituri dhe urtësi dy argumente kryesore. Roli i Skënderbeut si një “kalorës i krishtërimit” dhe kontributi i tij si udhëheqës i rezistencës shqiptare kundër osmanëve, për pengimin e hordhive në sulmin kundër Evropës.
Veç jemi jo mirë nga shpirti Ismail bej, sepse kanë dalë disa “njerëz të lexuar” të sojit tonë shqiptar, që nuk ngurrojnë që për hir të “skrupulozitetit”, ta nxjerrin Gjergjin me nënë serbe apo babë sllav, me tjetër kombësi, por vetëm shqiptar jo.
Shqipëria, edhe në 600-vjetorin e lindjes nuk arriti ta përshndeste “kalorësin e parë”, me një dramë apo film dokumentar, pale me një film artistik, ndërsa operën që ishte shkruar për të nga një kompozitor shkodran, nuk u pa e udhës të rivihej në skenë.
Është rralluar pylli i burrave si rrepe të moçme i nderuar “Kryeministri i parë”, dhe kanë mbetur ca plepa pa rrënjë dhe ca shkurre e driza, që nuk ka gërshërë që t’i krasisë. Nuk ka burra me mjekrra të bardha Ismail bej, sepse edhe nëse zbardhet qimja e mjekrrës për halle të popullit, që mileti mos prishë humor dhe ligështohet, i gjendet marifeti.
Përgatitja që ju kishit “Plaku i Vlorës”, ju shpërfaqi në kancelaritë e Evropës si një elokuent dhe mjeshtër të njohjes dhe shfrytëzimit të konjukturave politike ndërkombëtare, si një diplomat par excellent që ditët të lundronit në rrethanat historike dhe balancat e tronditura të kontinentit.
Tani nuk ndodh gjithnjë kështu, o “Diplomat i klasit të lartë”.
Para disa javësh, burrat e shtetit të rajonit ishin mbledhur dhe po diskutonin.
Ndër ta ishte dhe presidenti i Serbisë, Tadiç e thonë Isamil bej, mustaqe pa dërsitur është. Në faqe të presidentit tonë, deklaroi që Kosova nuk mund të ndahet nga Serbia, sepse kështu ka qenë që në 1912.
Por nuk ju kthye përgjgjia që meritonte nga presidenti shqiptar. Nuk ju tha se kjo punë u katranos në 1913 në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër, dhe se po kjo Evropë që gaboi atëherë, po korrigjon një gabim historik. Nuk ju tha edhe që më në fund ju vet po pranoni se historia e Kosovës, si pjesë gjoja e Serbisë, nuk fillokërka në betejën e Fushë-Kosovës, si edhe janë çjerrë deri më sot serbët, atëherë Ismail bej, kur ai djaloshi shqiptar, Milosh Kopiliqi u hodh për të vrarë sulltanin.
Edhe në këtë rast, kur ata u vetëçarmatosën nga argumentet e tyre, nuk ju kthye kusuri historik. Presidenti ynë Moisi, gjeti ca fjalë muhabeti për pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe jo argumentet dhe faktet historike.
Ismail Qemal bej Vlora, ju ishit shtetar i sprovuar. Deputeti i sanxhakut të Beratit në 1908, në Parlamentin Osman. Por Beratin nuk e kemi mirë Ismail bej. Shtëpitë e vjetra po rrëzohen dhe ka edhe dëmtime të vlerave që na kanë lënë të parët.
Kishën e vjetër të Zograf Onufrit e kemi ruajtur, dhe një dijetar nga Gjirokastra, Emin Riza e thonë, po bën të pamundurën që lagjen Kala ta vërë nën kujdes të UNESCO-s, që vlerat tona historiko-monumentale të ruhen e të mos zhbëhen. Por Berati yt, i nderuar deputet i qytetit, është ndotur, sepse pisllëqet hidhen në Osum dhe ujët është turbulluar, por edhe burra jo seriozë janë bërë deputet të kësaj zone. Them kështu Ismail bej, se para ca javëve humbën në Paris një gjyq me një dhurues të huaj, George Soros e quajnë, me origjinë nga Hungaria e Juniadit. Dhe e di pse, sepse një ish-ministër nuk i njihte borxhin shtetëror si tatim mbi vlerën e shtuar të parandaluar nga administrata jonë tatimore, për një investim falas të kryer prej fondacionit të tij në ndërtimin e godinave të reja të shkollave ku mësojnë njomishtet e reja, Ismail bej. Ky ish-ministër është deputet edhe në disa fshatra të rrethit të Beratit.
Ju, o plak i urtë i Vlorës, e dinit se pavarësia shpallet, por shteti ndërtohet, sepse ai nuk është vetëm nocion gjeografik dhe gjeopolitik, por është mbi të gjitha strukturë institucionale e administratës dhe institucioneve kombëtarë të pavarura. Ndaj edhe sot, kur e qëmtojmë atë ngjarje, shohim se Ju kishit urtësi diplomati, mençuri shtetari dhe vizion institucionalisti.
Ju i nxorët institucionet të zgjedhura nga një kuvend mbarëkombëtar dhe nuk i emëruat apo sajuat siç do të dëshironte tjetërkush, si edhe tentoi në atë kohë. Ndaj, akti historik i pavarësisë rezultoi si një konstituim ligjor, i mandatuar nga 75 delgatë të Kosovës, Dibrës, Çamërisë, Mirditës, Tiranës, Elbasanit e Vlorës, me formulimin sintetik dhe të pa diskutueshëm
- “Për t’i parë trojet shqiptare të bashkuara, me një formë të qeverisuri sundimi politik”
Ismail Qemal bej Vlora, Ju e kishit të definuar qartazi se nuk ka shtet pa institucione dhe pushtete, siç nuk ka pushtet real dhe administratë pa territor dhe pavarësi kombëtare. Por kemi ca halle sot, o “diplomat trim dhe i mençur”.
Djemtë e Çamërisë trokitën me rregull dhe nder në dyer të Evropës, jo më larg se dy-tre javë të shkuara. U pritën mirë dhe u dëgjuan. Një eurodeputete ju tha se do detyrojnë Greqinë që të lejoj kthimin e tyre në tokat atërore, për të takuar varret e të parëve dhe për të thithur nga ajri i vendlindjes.
Por nuk ishte e thënë, sepse qeveria helene u përgjigj me një vendim që shtetas grek mund të bëhen ata pak grekë që si edhe di ti Ismail bej, mbetën këtej nga ana jonë në kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës dhe më vonë kur agallarët e Gjirokastrës i morën ata për argat.
I kemi mbajtur mirë Ismail bej, edhe tokë ju kemi dhënë me një ligj që mban numrin 7501. Bile edhe djem e vasha shqiptare, burra e gra që punojnë nga halli në dheun helen, mund të bëhen edhe shtetas grek, bile ju është afruar të bëhen edhe me kombësi greke, paçka se ata janë shqiptar nga Kukësi dhe Kurbini, Mirdita e Skrapari, Kavaja e Kolonja.
E di që të dhemb Ismail bej, por duan të na numërojnë në pakicë në atdheun që ju na latë. Ka burra që ngrenë zërin si Sabri Godo nga Libohova, ti e njeh atë krahinë se në qeverinë tënde të parë pate minister një bej libohovit, por heshtja është më e fortë se fjala dhe retë po afrojnë shtërngatën.
Si çdo 28 nëntor, edhe ky na sjell në mendje se Ju e parapritë këtë akt historik duke trokitur atje ku duhej, në kancelaritë e fuqive të mëdha të Evropës, të cilat historikisht, por edhe në ditët tona, kishin qenë dhe janë autoritete vendimmarrëse dhe forcat promotore të zhillimit historik të kontinentit.
Ju, Ismail Qemali, ditët edhe në atë kohë të seleksiononit, sepse nuk trokitët në dyer të shurdhëta që nuk mund të hapeshin asaj kohe, pasi ju e njihnit shumë mirë edhe konjukturën dhe konfliktet e fuqive të mëdha të kohës.
Ky akt historik merr sot më shumë se kurrë një vlerë të patjetërsueshme, sepse e orientoi Shqipërinë e brishtë të pavarur dhe sovrane nga Evropa perëndimore dhe jo nga orienti aziatik, përpjekje që nuk munguan në kohën tuaj dhe më vonë, pas rënies së qeverisë së Vlorës.
A ka amanet më të bukur dhe orientim më të qartë se ai që na keni lënë Ju, o plaku i Vlorës, Ju, o Kryeministri i parë evropian i vendit, kur thoshe:
“Të gjithë sa jemi, shqiptarë të mëdhenj e të vegjël, të pasur e të varfër, pleq e të rinj, duhet të bashkohemi dhe të çojmë vendin përpara në rrugën e qytetërimit, duke i treguar Evropës se shqiptari ka mbetur gjithnjë evropian në gjak dhe se nuk dëshiron gjë tjetër veçse të forcojë kombësinë e tij dhe të qytetërohet”
Me pak fjalë, amaneti na thotë, “nga gjaku jemi evropinë autokton, le të bëhemi edhe nga kultura”, udhë që ne e kemi nisur dhe do ta shpiem deri në fund, sepse integrimi euroatlantik i vendit është demokratizimi dhe zhvillimi real i tij.
Tani së fundi Ismail bej, kemi firmosur një marrëveshje me Evropën, MSA quhet, shoqërizim dhe stabilizim i nivelit të zhvilluar evropian.
Rruga është e gjatë dhe e vështirë, por si komb dhe si sua këtej nga Shqipëria mëmë dhe andej nga Kosova martire, të gjithë jemi të vendosur.
Fatin e Kosovës si më vete dhe të pavarur, po presim me ditë dhe orë Ismail bej, sepse Evropa është penduar për 1913-ën e tmerrshme, por buzën na e vuri të qeshim më së fundi Amerika, që 5-6 vjet të shkuara nuk kurseu as edhe bijtë e vet ushtar për të mbrojtur Kosovën dhe i tha ndal të gjithë shovenëve të vjetër e të rinj, të gjithë tinzarëve dhe bukëshkalëve, atyre që të vrasin me thikë pas shpine, por edhe atyre që të japin helmin në gotën e ujit.
Ne duhet të përkulemi me respekt dhe veneracion ndaj teje, Ismail bej Vlora edhe për patriotizmin tënd luftarak, sepse ti e drejtove vendin në një nga periudhat më të vështira, atëherë kur Konferenca e Ambasadorëve të Londrës e copëtoi Shqipërinë, duke lënë jashtë saj gjysmën e territorit të vendit dhe gjysmën e popullësisë.
Përballë këtij realiteti tragjik, Ju luftuat për ruajtjen territoriale dhe të drejtat e popullit shqiptarë. Janë lapidare fjalët e tua o kryepatrioti Ismail Qemal Vlora:
“Sot o kurrë do ta themi dhe në fjalën tonë…ne kërkojmë që lufta të mos na shkulë sipërfaqen e vogël që zotërojmë sot, atdheun tonë, tokën tonë.”
Ismail Qemal Vlora, ju jemi mirënjohës, sepse ju ishit shembull i maturisë dhe frymës së bashkëpunimit në interes të kombit dhe atdheut, sepse ditët t’u shtrinit dorën e bashkëpunimit institucional dhe kooperues edhe atyre individëve dhe klaneve që më vonë hapur u shpallën, se zemrën e kishin në anadoll dhe zemërekun tek sulltanati, moralin e kishin tek bashkësia e të shiturve, ndërsa sjelljen ndaj atdheut tek interesat prej grabitqari që nuk ngopet edhe të vjedhin vetveten.
Do të hidhëroj o Ismail bej, por më duhet të të them se ende grindemi mes vete, shajmë e rrihemi, hedhim baltë dhe nuk kursejmë që edhe identitetin kombëtar ta lëvizim nga Azia në Evropë, sepse edhe njerëz me shkollë dhe dije, harrojnë si pa të keq që në një shoqëri laike, identiteti nuk del nga besimi fetar, dhe kjo e bën sot Evropën jo si katolike apo protestante, por si Perëndimi i zhvilluar dhe i qytetëruar laik dhe shkencor, të jetë ajo që është dhe jo një bashkësi e prapambetur dhe fanatike.
Ismail Qemali, ju ishit një ballkanist i shquar dhe largpamës unikal.
Ju i paralajmëruat fqinjët qysh në atë kohë, se interesat e një kombi nuk duhet të ndërtohen duke nëpërkëmbur ato të një kombi tjetër fqinj, sepse kështu “nuk mund të shtrohet qetësia në Sinisinë e Ballkanit”. Ju i paralajmëruat serbët që në atë kohë kur ju thatë; “Do të vijë koha që Serbia do të pendohet për qëndrimin kundrejt shqiptarëve, sepse në brendinë e territorit do të ndeshet në luftë me një element trim”.
Dhe ja sot, bijtë e Kosovës, stërnipat e Isa Boletinit, trimit që në krah të Ismail Qemalit ngritën flamurin, po ndërtojnë Kosovën e pavarur dhe evropiane.
Si burrë i shtetit Ismail Qemali, Ju na treguat me ide se shteti i pavarur dhe evropian nuk ngrihet pa ekonomi dhe zhvillim ekonomik, pa bashkëpunim me fuqitë ekonomike të kohës dhe institucionet bankare dhe monetare.
Pikëpamjet tuaja për politikat koncesionare dhe orentimi taksativ që ekonomia e vendit të mos i lihet në dorë koncensionit vetëm të një vendi se humbet pavarësia, janë aktuale dhe sot, tingëllojnë bukur dhe të kuptimta.
Ndaj zhvillimi ynë ekonomik në ditët tona, duke bashkëpunuar edhe me miq historik si Austria, Gjermania etj, është në këtë drejtim dhe brenda kësaj filozofie.
Por ditët e fundit na është hidhëruar goja e shpirti, se në treg të koncesionit ka dalë një nismë, “Shqipëria një Euro”. Edhe ata që e thonë nuk e kanë shumë të qartë, por një gjë dua të them Ismail bej, më ndje edhe në emrin tënd, se vetëm toka nuk koncensionohet as për një euro, as për një milionë euro, sepse toka është atdheu dhe ai nuk është as pronë, as objekt i kërkujt, që mund ta japë sot si licencë për një media private dhe mund të ta heqë nesër. Po u dha toka, u dha atdheu dhe po u dha dheu i të parëve, je pa atdhe, pra pa histori, endacak dhe i përbuzur.
Këtë nismën transakioni 1 euro e bëjnë edhe vende të tjera që përfitojnë koncensione, por jo për tokën. Jo si deklaroi një drejtues i lartë i Ministrisë sonë të Bujqësisë, që kemi 120.000 hektar tokë të lira që mund t’i përdorim për këtë nismë. Po a ka tokë pa zot ore kokëbosh!?
Ismail bej, këtë koncensionin 1 euro, po e bëjnë hungarezët dhe vendet Balltike, por vetëm për objektet ku duhen investimet dhe mjetet financiare që për ta mungojnë. Çdo transaksion toke në Hungari, për austriakët dhe këdo të huaj, është vetëm 300 m katror dhe vetëm për një vilë, ku norma e shfrytëzimit të sheshit të jetë jo më shumë se 15%.
Mblidh burrat Ismail bej, si në 28 nëntor 1912, dhe pleqëroheni këtë “Shqipëria një euro”. Kemi nevojë për mendjen dhe fjalën tuaj.
* * *
Do të dëshiroja në këtë ditë sublime, t’i ftoj të gjithë t’i kthejmë kryet nga Kanina, ku e kishte lënë amanet të preheshin eshtrat e tua. Ju e donit atë lartësi, që edhe nga varri ta shikonit Vlorën tonë të bukur, detin përkarshi dhe të dëgjonit oshëtimën e valëve.
Jo më kot, edhe Universiteti i Vlorës që festoi këto ditë 12-vjetorin e tij, mban emrin tuaj, emrin e një buri me personalitet shumëplanësor, këtij arkitekti të Shqipërisë së pavarur dhe me profil evropian. Vetëm 14 muaj drejtuat, por deri sa ju rrahu zemra, kur kafeja e hidhur atë mëngjes në Peruxha ju mori jetën, ju nuk reshtët së menduari dhe punuari për Shqipërinë. Edhe Luftën e Parë Botërore Ju e përjetuat dhe ajo nuk mund të dilte nga vemendja jua, sa kohë që Shqipëria rrezikohej sërish të copëtohej.

Këto ditë Ismail bej, kemi marrë në duar një libër me vlerë të Margaret Macmillan, “Paris 1919”, ku flitet për paqen e Versajës dhe Lidhjen e Kombeve, por edhe për “fatin e pafatë” të Shqipërisë që histori ka, por burra për të bërë historinë e paqes nuk ka, aq sa duhet dhe ashtu si duhen.
Jeta juaj është lapidare, sepse përkoi në kohë që me Lidhjen e Prizrenit dhe Pavarësinë Kombëtare, deri me fiksimin e kufijve shtetëror që kemi edhe sot.
Përkushtimi juaj ndaj atdheut, historisë kombëtare, ekzistencës, vlerave dhe përparimit të tij, janë gati unikale..
E kemi Shqipërinë që gëzojmë sot, sepse luftuan dhe derdhen gjakun breza luftëtarësh, kontribuan rilindasit tanë të shquar me penë dhe arsimim, por në këtë panteon Ju Ismail Qemal bej Vlora, rrezatoni me një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm.
Ndaj në brez të brezave, Ju dhe vepra juaj do të kujtohen, sepse Shqipëria evropiane si shtet fillon në 28 nëntorin e 1912-s, ditën kur Ju e proklamuat të “mëvetme e të mos varur”. 

P.S.
Dërgon - Një djalë bregdeti me rrënjët e familjes nga kalaja e Sopotit, Borsh 

Merr - Fisnikëria e tij Ismail Qemal bej Vlora, kalaja e Kaninës Vlorë

----------


## zhemaime

festa e shoqates "Mergimtari" ne Torino u organizua ne forme spektakli....kenge e valle dhe  shume energji...ketu edhe *filmi i spektaklit*

----------


## adolfi

> Gezuar te  gjitheve Shqiperi,Kosove,Maqedoni,Mal te zi dhe gjithe andej ne diaspore


JA SI RAH ZEMRA IME

----------

